# Big Penises Are Overrated



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Is this a gay topic?


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> seriously, I don't get their appeal. smaller penises are so much cuter and small to average sized penises typically have a more aesthetically pleasing shape. personally, I think 4-6 inches is ideal.
> 
> I feel the same way about girth. super thick penises are gross looking.


You're so not a bottom.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

As a virgin, I cannot add anything of relevance to this discussion from my own life but I do have a friend, who is now divorced, whose husband was well endowed (disproportionately so) and she said sex was very painful. So it's not for everyone. But then again, it comes down to personal preference, I guess. I wouldn't know.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Small penises are cuter? Penis size is subjective. You are gay, you do anal sex so maybe small is better for you if you are on the bottom ...if you are on the top, it's just an aesthetic preference you have.

I like penises to be powerful not "cute" so aesthetically I prefer the way medium size with substantial girth looks. To me that is a beautiful penis. In terms of how it feels, too big is scary, but too small means the guy has to be super skilled to make up for it. I had a bf once who had a small penis who was also submissive and awkward in bed. I swear to god he would just start poking at one side of my vagina, it was a nightmare, I hated having sex with him. However, my high school bf and a more recent lover were on the small side, but great in bed, no complaints.

Women are different sizes on the inside like men are on the outside. That's why some say small is fun, and others want Johnny Wad Donkey Dick. I like something in between the two.

I would never have sex again with a guy who was too big though. Pain is not really my thing. I have encountered men who say most women won't let them go all the way in because they are so big and I am like, fuck that son, me neither, get lost.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Torai said:


> The thing is, different women say different things, but guys really aren't good at listening.
> 
> The woman who loves big dicks has a loose vagina, the woman who loves average dicks is naive and hasn't experienced a good dick, and the woman who loves small dicks is just lying to make the small men feel better.
> 
> Women really can't win no matter what they say.


Some men are really extra small, so they would really be hard pressed to find a woman who is not a complete virgin who would be satisfied by it. Im not trying to be mean and nasty, but some men almost seem to have an enlarged clit rather than a penis. It's rare, but it happens. I feel nothing but pity for them unless they have a very loving partner who doesn't care about penetration.

Women who want medium or large penis are not necessarily "loose"...it may be the case, but honestly, if there were any truth to it, why wouldn't some women who don't ever enjoy their partners penis without pain get used to it over time? If you have been married for years and sex still hurts, you just do not fit together.

Small but still within the range of "normal" is ok for me if I really like the man, but it is not preferred, and I do kegels. I could feel the difference between my first and second bf and there was no effing way I was "stretched out" as a eighteen year old without children who had sex less than twenty times.

Women are anatomically different sizes inside, kegels or no. Iam pretty experienced and still do not want a John Holmes penis.

I have to admit to having longer relationship with men who are around the right size for me.

It's no more shallow than the fact that the men who stick around with me prefer my body type and size. I have exceptionally large breasts. Some men find it disgusting and some practically worship my body.

To each their own.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

fourtines said:


> I had a bf once who had a small penis who was also submissive and awkward in bed. I swear to god he would just start poking at one side of my vagina, it was a nightmare, I hated having sex with him.


Ohhh eeeewwwww.. been there. *cringe* That really grosses me out. Sloppy, like a gross awkward wayward slug.



fourtines said:


> However, my high school bf and a more recent lover were on the small side, but great in bed, no complaints.


And yeah, similarly, I dated a guy who had a small-ish one who was very skilled and it wasn't like the sloppy slug experience at all. So yeah, skill can certainly make up for smallness. With a small one, I still can't do that thang on top tho. >.>


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> seriously, I don't get their appeal. smaller penises are so much cuter and small to average sized penises typically have a more aesthetically pleasing shape. personally, I think *4*-6 *inches *is ideal.
> 
> I feel the same way about girth. super thick penises are gross looking.


that shit ain't cute. Otherwise agreed.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Promethea said:


> Ohhh eeeewwwww.. been there. *cringe* That really grosses me out. Sloppy, like a gross awkward wayward slug.
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, similarly, I dated a guy who had a small-ish one who was very skilled and it wasn't like the sloppy slug experience at all. So yeah, skill can certainly make up for smallness. With a small one, I still can't do that thang on top tho. >.>


What thang?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Promethea said:


> that thang on top . >.>


I know a few variations. for your favorite, does the guy hold still, hang on to your hips and rock you, or move his hips to wave to your weave?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

drmiller100 said:


> I know a few variations. for your favorite, does the guy hold still, hang on to your hips and rock you, or move his hips to wave to your weave?


His hands are just going to interfere with my rhythm. Sometimes I'll pin his wrists down, or hold his hands. Sometimes holding onto one of his hips helps when I need to get a good angle.

Aaaaaaaaand thats graphic enough. *slips away to the ladies room to powder my nose* Ta ta~


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Promethea said:


> Ohhh eeeewwwww.. been there. *cringe* That really grosses me out. Sloppy, like a gross awkward wayward slug.
> 
> 
> 
> And yeah, similarly, I dated a guy who had a small-ish one who was very skilled and it wasn't like the sloppy slug experience at all. So yeah, skill can certainly make up for smallness. With a small one, I still can't do that thang on top tho. >.>


I actually like being on the bottom. Guys who are good at foreplay will get me more turned on, and the more turned on I am the more my vagina clamps on to their penis. Part of the wonder of the vagina is that it tightens around things it likes, so a small guy who knows how to get a woman worked up benefits from it feeling tighter to him as well. The more recent guy who was smaller, once said "why is your [email protected]&#!+ so good?" When we were having sex. During I obviously didn't think much of it, but after I thought...oooh...he has had some hotdog down a hallway experience...

So yeah...but for me it's just better if that much thought doesn't have to be put into it. However, too big is just a pain in my ass, literally, and too long and I can't do doggy style, because it's just painful.

I know some people really don't care that much, and god bless them, but I do.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Promethea said:


> His hands are just going to interfere with my rhythm. Sometimes I'll pin his wrists down, or hold his hands. Sometimes holding onto one of his hips helps when I need to get a good angle.
> 
> Aaaaaaaaand thats graphic enough. *slips away to the ladies room to powder my nose* Ta ta~


So the guy lays there grins, and watches the show.

yeah, I like that one a LOT.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

fourtines said:


> I actually like being on the bottom. Guys who are good at foreplay will get me more turned on, and the more turned on I am the more my vagina clamps on to their penis. Part of the wonder of the vagina is that it tightens around things it likes, so a small guy who knows how to get a woman worked up benefits from it feeling tighter to him as well. The more recent guy who was smaller, once said "why is your [email protected]&#!+ so good?" When we were having sex. During I obviously didn't think much of it, but after I thought...oooh...he has had some hotdog down a hallway experience...
> 
> So yeah...but for me it's just better if that much thought doesn't have to be put into it. However, too big is just a pain in my ass, literally, and too long and I can't do doggy style, because it's just painful.
> 
> I know some people really don't care that much, and god bless them, but I do.


Bottom does feel more intimate.. I like feeling his weight on me, and having his face close to mine.. intense kissing during is great, if we have a really strong emotional connection anyway. Its the only way I can get the really head-spinny orgasm, when its not juuuust an orgasm, but it feels like my brain is climaxing too. I have had that with veerrry few people. I read an article talking about how its the chakras all opening up because the stimulation isn't just physical, at the root chakra, but heart and head centers open too. Mindblowing.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

drmiller100 said:


> So the _*guy lays there grins*, and watches the show_.
> 
> yeah, I like that one a LOT.


Lays there, *_and says "oh my fuckin god"_


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

N


fourtines said:


> I. The more recent guy who was smaller, once said "why is your [email protected]&#!+ so good?" When we were having sex. During I obviously didn't think much of it, but after I thought...oooh...he has had some hotdog down a hallway experience...
> 
> do.


God I love Kegals,

is kegals an Fe thing????


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Promethea said:


> Lays there, *_and says "oh my fuckin god"_


No. Rule one. When things are going really fucking good, shut the fuck up.

once she is done, and rolls over on her back and is laying there gasping for breath off in never never land, and I am laying there with a truly excited, momentarily lonely soldier, then the appropriate words are "omfg, that was beautiful"


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

I am currently seeing an asian who is quite small, and she frequently comments that she wishes I was not so big. It can be quite painful for her if I go too hard, especially doggy (which is unfortunate, it being my favorite).


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

drmiller100 said:


> No. Rule one. When things are going really fucking good, shut the fuck up.
> 
> once she is done, and rolls over on her back and is laying there gasping for breath off in never never land, and I am laying there with a truly excited, momentarily lonely soldier, then the appropriate words are "omfg, that was beautiful"


Profanity and filthy talk is encouraged in my bed. XD


----------



## Manifestation (Jul 4, 2013)

Having an ideal blinds you from some sensational happenings!


----------

